# Husband left me for another woman



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have recently discovered this site and am hoping you can help me. My story: We have been married for the past 8.5 years, together for 14 and have 2 kids - a 6yo and 3yo. 

2.5 months ago my husband told me it was over. This was nothing new as he'd threatened this many times before but this time he was serious. He had been travelling for work since February and coming home once a month (ish) for a weekend. We hadn't been close in a while, but we still loved each other (or so I thought). We were planning a holiday together for just us without the kids, as we really needed some alone time. 

He came home from a trip in May and told me it was over, he couldn't be with me anymore and was leaving. I had a suspicion ther was another woman involved, which he denied. He had had a Facebook friendship (EA as it turns out) with a girl at work for the past couple of years (since her partner passed away). I had an idea that she was interested in him but never thought he would feel the same way as she is not his type. She also has 2 kids (7 and 3) and he's not that into kids (he loves his own of course though). 

Anyway he moved out and I didn't know where he'd gone but after a few weeks found out he'd moved straight in with her and her kids (having never even met these children before). He sees his kids every other weekend - he stays at our place as I don't think its appropriate that they meet the new girlfriend yet. He spends the entire weekend texting her (so my kids tell me - its as if they can't bear to be apart). Its made even harder by the fact that we all work together, they are so happy and I am miserable without him.

We did have our share of problems and we were taking each other for granted, but he never gave us the opportunity to fix things before he walked out. I never in a million years thought he would ever leave as we've had many tough times and come through them all. 

I want my husband back so badly that I am crying all the time, however he is so happy with his new life and is telling others he has met his soulmate. He turned 40 about a month before he ended this so I have wondered if he is having a MLC. 

Please help me, I am so willing to work on our marriage and need to know whether my husband will ever come back :-( :-( My kids and I miss him so much and we all just want our family back. I just don't know how to get him away from her.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh and he has told me he has NOT EVER coming back, but I don't know if its just thats he's angry or just too happy with the OW. I don't think he can say never. Or am I just kidding myself?


----------



## noas55 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well this is where I would tell you to do the 180 method. You already know of affair and there is nothing else to prove. It sounds like your husband is lost to you and the family. The 180 will help you get better "for yourself" You need to focus on yourself right now for you and your kids.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks noas55. I don't want to believe he is lost to us - I don't think hes thinking straight right now and has alienated so many people at work, as well as his lifelong friends because of what he has done. This isn't the man I married and I just want the man I married back. 

I'll look up the 180, but isn't this only used as a last resort?


----------



## noas55 (Jun 25, 2013)

He is lost to you in the sense, he is not thinking straight and will not think straight as long as he is living HIS DREAM. Once things go bad he MAY come crawling back. 
The 180 is designed to prepare yourself to break away from the emotions of losing your spouse, better yourself, and it can make the spouse wake up and see what they are missing.
I feel you may need the 180 for yourself. As this drags out, the kids need to be your priority. You will need to be strong for them and the 180 will help you stay strong.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Are things likely to go bad though? Or is he really happy with his 'soulmate' and her kids?? He says they can talk to each other about everything and they never judge each other, and thats something he never had with me...

Thanks so much for your reply, sounds like I definitely need the 180 as you're right - the kids have and always will be my priority.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I wish you had worked on this sooner. If he had made those threats earlier they should've been taken seriously. What can you do? Change yourself. Look back at how you contributed to this. I'm not saying it's all your fault, but the reality is you cannot change someone else. You need to identify where you went wrong and start fixing it. Become a better person. You may even surprise yourself at how much you have grown and learned through this. There is no sure fire way to get him back. He is his own person and makes his own decisions. But, if he sees the changes in you, you might appeal to him again. That's if you want that. Just saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Tracy, I wish the same thing. And I totally agree, I have been going to counselling to try to change myself and become a better person. I do want that, I want our family back together, but don't think he will ever leave her as he 'loves her'. They've only been together just on 2 months - is it still the honeymoon phase? Or maybe their relationship really is 'meant to be'??


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

It could be MLC, but... even if it is, he has chosen to be with another person outside of your marriage.

You are very hurt & are torn up inside right now. Realize that if he did come back to you, it would/will be VERY hard to deal with it all on your own. counseling is probably a very good thing for you right now. Individual counseling. IF he gets out of his fog & decides you stuck thru it with him thru thick & thin & wants back, I'd say marriage couple counseling would be a must.

It's a hard thing to grieve for, but your old life/marriage will never be the same. It's tearing at your heart, because it is so tangible to you.

Time will heal the pain slightly, but it would take a pretty strong lady to forgive & heal from the hole he has torn in your heart. If he came back, you'd always be questioning where he is, why he's talking to other women, even (especially?) one's he works with. It will be a great burden.

Not insurmountable, but a very hard life to live in the coming months/years.

I will pray for you hun.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I am no expert in that, but what I've learned on here is a period of time that they are in a fog. Where everything about this new person is magical and wonderful and everything sbout you is horrible and evil. I'm sure more people can help explain the fog better as I'm not all too familiar with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Sadformykids said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently discovered this site and am hoping you can help me. My story: We have been married for the past 8.5 years, together for 14 and have 2 kids - a 6yo and 3yo.
> 
> ...


Our stories are similar in the way he left and moved directly in with ow. OW turned out to be someone he worked with many years ago. Our differences are that I was married 24&1/2 yrs when it happened to me and my kids are much older.

Do the 180, it's the only way at this point. You cannot drive yourself crazy coming up with ways to get him back, begging him won't work. You need to focus on you and those children of yours.

I suggest you get a consult with a lawyer so you know your rights. I am not saying to file for divorce, just go see one and get informed.

I understand the shock and pain of all this, it's terrible. You may never understand what is going on with him, that's why you need to focus on you and your children right now.

Keep posting, you came to the right place. There are many good people here who are supportive and will give you great advice.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Chelle, all prayers are gratefully received!

You're right, it would never be the same. Its just so hard to deal with the fact that we got married for life, and now he is so happy with someone else - I can't even think about it without crying :-(


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Smallsteps, I'm so sorry for you. Is your ex still with OW?

I am seeing a lawyer on Wednesday, but from he advice I've had so far there isn't much I can do.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I cried everyday for nearly 6 months when my H dropped the D bomb. I got him back though, but not without a fight. I knew I could handle the pain of the affair if he came back to me though. Some people are not strong enough to let that pain go, forgive and move forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

And, from your posts, It kind of seems like you are in the denial or bargaining stage of grief.

Denial, because it seems like you don't want to believe that his new relationship is valid and will last.
Bargaining, because you're questioning/hoping that his relationship "Isn't meant to be". Like as if you're hoping he's wrong... planning on what you would do if he did come back... You're wanting it & don't want to accept what he said about it being over.

I don't mean to sound crass. Really I don't. I'm just worried that you're stuck in a denial phase. If you catch yourself telling him "I'll be super sweet...etc, I'll be such-n-so way.. if you only come back"... Then you know you're in the bargaining phase.

I guess, you could look at it in a positive light. That means you're moving farther along in the grief process.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Sadformykids said:


> Smallsteps, I'm so sorry for you. Is your ex still with OW?
> 
> I am seeing a lawyer on Wednesday, but from he advice I've had so far there isn't much I can do.


Yes he is. Last month he showed up at dinner with our kids with her (after my children telling him over and over that they did not want to meet her). That was when I found out who it was.

I know there are ways to expose his affair. You let everyone know about it. Friends, family, people at work. It's not something I did so I'm not the best at giving advice on it but sometimes, once the affair is exposed, it will break the "fog" and return them to reality.

In my case I have gradually done it over 7 months, I don't cover it when people ask, I tell it like it is. I find the more people find out the more they isolate themselves but that's my case.

I felt the same as you did about them being soul mates but then I read something someone had posted. It said something like real soul mates will tell each other the truth about themselves, the good and the bad, to make each other better. 
Mine left me for someone who will tell him yes all the time and tell him how wonderful he is and how he can do no wrong. That's not a soulmate, that's an enabler.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Your story sounds similar to mine. The only thing that helped is the 180. Even then I mess up. He is not going to admit he was at fault too. It will always be me and only me as the reason for the resolution of our marriage in his eyes. I have to accept this as hard as it is, and you may have to accept these ideas as well. They do not define who you are or your level of fault. They just are where the walk away spouse is. Nothing you can do will change that. 

Do what you must to feel better about yourself. Work in becoming stronger on your own two feet. It's not been easy. I still struggle daily, but the guys here have been able to pin point the progress I have made. 

You can do this.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Tracy, how did you get him back? I haven't read your story before - had your husband moved in with the OW?

Chelle, I've been through the bargaining phase (obviously it didn't work) but I guess I could be in denial as I still hope that one day he comes back to me. 

He's been with our kids this weekend and it seems as though all he is done is text the OW and 'like' her photos of her and her kids on FB.

Smallsteps, I'm so sorry your H brought her to dinner, especially if the kids didn't want her there - thats not on. Everyone knows the 2 of them are together now and that they have been since we split, and there has been a bit of fallout from that, but now most people have moved on and gotten over it. 

BFGuru - I haven't read your story either, but I'm sad for you too. Is your H still with the OW? Has the 180 helped in getting him to see what he is missing?

I just can't understand how he can walk away from a 14 year relationship with 2 young kids, when he told me how much he loved me and would never want to be with anyone else only 3 weeks before he ended it :-(


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

He is still with OW. It has not made him see the light and it is difficult to do an entire 180 seeing him weekly for the exchange of the children. However, it has helped ME. It has helped me separate, and to not take the entire blame. It has helped me realize I am worth not being made to feel like scum of the earth. That his infidelity is on him. It has helped me stay strong for the children...well most days.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess the point is the best way to handle things is for you to do 180 for your sake.
Go see that lawyer. I'm not sure what you meant about him not being able to help. In other words for example, I know in my state, it's a no fault state BUT abandonment and adultery do not sit well with the court system. That gives me leverage. Also with the length of time I've been married I'm entitled to lifetime alimony, as long as I don't 're marry. So when I say see a lawyer, that's what I mean.

Like I've said before, don't expect answers. If you get them someday then great but most likely you won't. That's why you need to take care of yourself. Focus on you and the kids. Time does make things better.


----------



## Weathered (Dec 15, 2009)

Sadformykids said:


> I just can't understand how he can walk away from a 14 year relationship with 2 young kids, when he told me how much he loved me and would never want to be with anyone else only 3 weeks before he ended it :-(


I feel sad reading this and pray good comes out of this unbearable situation. May you get the strength you need to carry on for the children as well as yourself. 

It is not a lost cause, but your husband is responsible for the decision he has made in leaving the wife of his youth and the mother of his children for another woman. He is also responsible for seeing the mistake in this as it is never only about him and what he does affects all of you at home. 

His mind is clouded by this new love he believes he has, but if he searched inside he may just realise the lie he's brought himself to believe in that the other woman is better. Be strong and carry on while all of this is happening.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Sadformykids said:


> Tracy, how did you get him back? I haven't read your story before - had your husband moved in with the OW?(


No, but they were in the process of looking at places together.
I took a very different approach that many on here would disagree with. I refused to do the 180 which to me was a very negative deceptive method, I refused to expose because I believe the more people involved the more difficult it gets to reconcile. 

What I did do is listen, love, learn and act. I had to stop being the victim and start making a difference. I had to make myself desirable and appealing. I had to be respectful, confident and patient. I had to find support that would not burn out. I turned to prayer. 

I had to give, give, give and receive nothing in return.


----------



## Weathered (Dec 15, 2009)

tracyishere said:


> No, but they were in the process of looking at places together.
> I took a very different approach that many on here would disagree with. I refused to do the 180 which to me was a very negative deceptive method, I refused to expose because I believe the more people involved the more difficult it gets to reconcile.
> 
> What I did do is listen, love, learn and act. I had to stop being the victim and start making a difference. I had to make myself desirable and appealing. I had to be respectful, confident and patient. I had to find support that would not burn out. I turned to prayer.
> ...


And that is a true miracle in itself. Credit to you for remaining faithful to your marriage and to God. Your method is the best way to go about reconciliation as it works on love rather than scheming or winning the straying spouse by force. It is much better to win the heart of the spouse than just to win the spouse back.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Smallsteps - I'm in New Zealand where the law is very very different. No such thing as alimony here, and everything is split 50/50. He isn't even forced to pay half the mortgage on our house - its a joke. So there isn't really anything that I can do. He earns almost twice what I do, and while he will have to pay child support, it isn't much and I will end up financially screwed while he is living a great life with his new family. 

BFGuru - thanks, I know it will help me at the end of the day but its just so hard when all I want is him home with his family where he belongs. 

Things have gotten nasty now as he has separated bank acounts etc and wants everything to work HIS way - hasn't he caused enough damage to our family?

Weathered - thank you so much for your kind words.

Tracy - I believe this is the only approach that would work with my H too. He always thought I never paid him enough attention or was interested in things he did (although I wasn't aware of this until after the split). His OW fills all those needs, whilst having the advantage of knowing exactly I went wrong, so she can avoid making the same mistakes. How long did it take for you to win your H back? Had bank accounts etc been separated at that point? I just don't know if I would have the patience to wait it out, its not my strong point and I imagine it would be quite heartbreaking receiving nothing back for so long and him going back 'home' to her and her children every night. You are obviously an incredibly strong woman, and I am so pleased that it worked out for you!


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Sad I would suggest posting over in the infidelity forum as you will get much more info on exposing. 

I would start your thread and put a link in your thread to this one. But its not much that you can't just repost. Just copy and paste your original post..


What I will tell you is what you will hear from many. Expose this other woman to everyone you can. His family, your family, her family, His work, her work, etc..

As far as trying to get him back. There is NOTHING you can do as it takes two to want to get back. Trust me, 19 years together with 2 boys and my soon to be ex wife moved out and moved in with the other man. Begging, crying and pleading did nothing for me or my cause.. 

Fortunately your a woman. When you go into a bar who hits on who ? Who asks who out for a date ? On a singles dating site who searches who ?... The cards are in your favor. 

But trust me this isn't about your kids.. This is about you and him. Your kids have nothing to do with this either fixing it or making it worse. So I understand you being sad for your kids, they are not the crutch you think they are to get him back. Again my wife abandoned me and my 2 boys so I know...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

_Tracy - I believe this is the only approach that would work with my H too. He always thought I never paid him enough attention or was interested in things he did (although I wasn't aware of this until after the split). His OW fills all those needs, whilst having the advantage of knowing exactly I went wrong, so she can avoid making the same mistakes. How long did it take for you to win your H back? Had bank accounts etc been separated at that point? I just don't know if I would have the patience to wait it out, its not my strong point and I imagine it would be quite heartbreaking receiving nothing back for so long and him going back 'home' to her and her children every night. You are obviously an incredibly strong woman, and I am so pleased that it worked out for you! _

You really need to think this through. You may just be afraid of a change or being alone and thinking that it's actually him you want. The other thing you need to think about is if you did have him back could you love him, respect him and treat him better than you did before? Could you forgive his transgressions and live without fear, pain and resentment? If you don't think you can, you might as well put your effort into letting things go now, rather than post poning the inevitable.

Our accounts were not seperate. My H went back and forth between the OW and I several times before he finally made his decision. If he chose to continue this, I would not be wasting my time with him. I deserve someone's respect and commitment as do you.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it's almost impossible for a woman you rarely see (because of his traveling) to compete with a woman who is there, gives him attention, affirmation, etc... Perhaps if you can be the one who gives him that attention, strokes his ego; but then it might just be too late.


----------



## seagoat (Feb 4, 2012)

Sadformykids said:


> I just can't understand how he can walk away from a 14 year relationship with 2 young kids, when he told me how much he loved me and would never want to be with anyone else only 3 weeks before he ended it :-(


Liar, smokescreen, covering his tracks. You really don't know for exactly how long this affair has been going on. Even if he told you, assume that this would be a lie in itself, and add some extra time to it. I think on those occasions where he started threatening to walk out, he had someone in the wings already. He had the perfect setup, rarely home. 

The moment a man starts disrespecting you in such a way, is the moment you need to let him go, because there is no way you deserve this kind of treatment.

I've walked in your shoes earlier this year. My ex threw everything that mattered to him/us to the wind. We enjoyed the mountains and cooler climates, now he wants hot and humid (he moved in with a Thai woman). He used to prefer a partner with whom he could converse, and discuss this, that, and the other. Now he does not want to talk much. He completely changed. I don't think it's truly him, but it's his life now. He has been a serial cheater, though, since, like your H, he was very rarely home.

Your pain and surprise are completely normal. This is a time where you just need to get through each day. The pain does not get much better, but the life adapts to a new normal, and you will develop a comfort level with it.

Big hugs to you!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Please understand sad, I feel the same way. My stbxh worked with her for 12 years and then they kept in touch. I know they used to go on "work lunches" together and would discuss their families. I'm sure when he had problems with me or we were having issues at home he would confide in her. She knew exactly what not to do. She became the perfect partner for him. See, instead of telling me what was wrong he went to her.

I'm so sorry to hear about the laws there. That really is terrible. I'm going to still tell you that the 180 is best. I don't think you can win somebody like him back by throwing yourself at him. Not to mention the hurt that it will cause you if it doesn't work. He is too in his fog right now.

I will tell you, my stbxh is a sick man now. Stomach issues, back issues, breathing issues and now more stomach issues. He's a mess.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice everyone. Tracy I believe I could forgive, I have thought of nothing else for the past couple of months and really would love a chance for him and I to work this out. 

Smallsteps, karma got him in the end then didn't it! That sounds exactly like my H and the OW - he was talking to/confiding in her instead of me, and therefore has the upper hand. How long has your STBXH been with this woman now? Has he ever expressed remorse or tried to win you back?


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not quite sure to be honest with you. If I think back over the last 18 months I would say April of 2012. It very well could have been much longer though. He started working with her in 1993 but they were both married with kids. They never lost touch, even after he was laid off from his job in 2005. Truth is there could have been encounters over the years. It's disturbing to me because I'm not quite sure how much of our lives were a lie and how much was the truth.

Has he tried to come back, the answer is no. I haven't seen any remorse either. I mean he took my son to work with him last week and he wanted to visit the family dog so I ended up seeing him. I did notice he couldn't look at me. I'm not sure that was guilt or remorse though. He also has recently taken to leaving bagels by the door on Sunday morning when he drops off the weekly money to run the house. I'm not reading too much into that except maybe it makes him feel better about himself.

Truth is every day I see a little more that I can live without him. Yesterday at work I was having lunch with someone. We were talking about my situation. She asked me bottom line is my life better with him or without? I thought for a second and said without. She said then you have your answer.

I hope with time, you will start to feel the same way. I think you will. Right now everything is very new for you. You need time. Hang in there.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh officially he left on January 2nd of this year.


----------



## Sadformykids (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for the insight. I don't know how you have managed to survive all that time - I thought I was getting better but now I am just going crazier and more unhappy by the day. 

He's my husband, and should be home with his family. He should have given us the chance to make things work (our problems were mainly lack of communication caused by him talking to OW instead of me), for our sake as well as our families.

How old are your kids?


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

You learn to survive one day at a time one step at a time. I was a total crying mess the first three months. It was a constant up and down. I couldn't believe what was happening. There really was no warning (well in hindsight I saw the red flags but not when he first left). He literally woke up the morning he left (yes we were sleeping in the same bed) we had a short conversation while he was getting ready for work. He left and called me that night on his way home and asked me to come out to the car. He had something to talk to me about. That's when he told me he was leaving me.

The waves of emotion you are feeling, the "roller coaster" is perfectly normal. I can tell you that for sure.

Yes your husband should have done those things but he chose to run away, much like mine did. It's probably one of the worst things that could happen to you. It makes absolutely no sense to someone with a rational mind.

My children are older, 24, almost 21 & 15. I have a girl and two boys.


----------



## seagoat (Feb 4, 2012)

smallsteps said:


> Please understand sad, I feel the same way. My stbxh worked with her for 12 years and then they kept in touch. I know they used to go on "work lunches" together and would discuss their families. I'm sure when he had problems with me or we were having issues at home he would confide in her. She knew exactly what not to do. She became the perfect partner for him. See, instead of telling me what was wrong he went to her.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the laws there. That really is terrible. I'm going to still tell you that the 180 is best. I don't think you can win somebody like him back by throwing yourself at him. Not to mention the hurt that it will cause you if it doesn't work. He is too in his fog right now.
> 
> I will tell you, my stbxh is a sick man now. Stomach issues, back issues, breathing issues and now more stomach issues. He's a mess.


Not to hijack the OP's thread, but think about it...if the OW does or does not do what you did right or wrong, it's a sad position to be in, because how much can she really be herself?


----------



## seagoat (Feb 4, 2012)

Sadformykids said:


> He's my husband, and should be home with his family. He should have given us the chance to make things work (our problems were mainly lack of communication caused by him talking to OW instead of me), for our sake as well as our families.


Try to let go of those thoughts. He has shown you that is not your husband, other than on paper. The fact that he refuses to work things out just proves the point. You, now, need to find your bearings in this new normal for you, so you can at least function on a day-by-day basis, especially for your kids. It is not going to be easy, as many here can attest. And it's not going to be quick, but it most definitely will get better, that's a promise. How soon and how fast is partly up to you, and how you choose to tackle the situation. The more actively you participate in moving forward, the easier it will be for you to feel in control of your situation.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

seagoat said:


> Not to hijack the OP's thread, but think about it...if the OW does or does not do what you did right or wrong, it's a sad position to be in, because how much can she really be herself?


It's not really hijacking. S has the same issue as I do, her H works with ow (mine worked with ow). The ow became the confidant. The ow in both our cases were able to hear the complaints and become the perfect women. In my case, she had 20 yrs.

You are right though seagoat, it is sad. They are so desperate for someone else's husband that they will turn into something they aren't. They can't be themselves.


----------



## seagoat (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone getting involved with a married person is in a way dysfunctional. Anyone hopping from R to R, without a period of reflection, will continue to make the same mistakes, and does not have an interest in growing as person. They have already shown that they had no interest in growing as a couple. The essence is, "I want to be and do whatever I please, and I want you to like it. If you don't, I'll find someone who will." Selfish, really. And not much of a loss, once you recover beyond the initial shock of getting your life turned upside down.


----------



## toomuchtimetothink (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this and in your exact situation. My husband and best friend decided to leave me about 7 weeks ago. Claimed his unhappiness was bc I am a constant ***** and nag and he could never please me. Truth came out that he has another lady which he is living with now. We also have young kids but have been married for just over a year but together for over 12 years. I am crushed and broken trying to get by day by day for our kids. I read thru all the comments and a lot of them had words in there that I know mean more to my situation then I want to make them. He also has walked away from everything for his "new Life" and I just dont understand why my Husband cannot just come home and be the father and my best friends as he was just a short time ago....


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

toomuchtimetothink said:


> Hello, I am new to this and in your exact situation. My husband and best friend decided to leave me about 7 weeks ago. Claimed his unhappiness was bc I am a constant ***** and nag and he could never please me. Truth came out that he has another lady which he is living with now. We also have young kids but have been married for just over a year but together for over 12 years. I am crushed and broken trying to get by day by day for our kids. I read thru all the comments and a lot of them had words in there that I know mean more to my situation then I want to make them. He also has walked away from everything for his "new Life" and I just dont understand why my Husband cannot just come home and be the father and my best friends as he was just a short time ago....


There are many great people on this site that can help you deal with everything that you are going through, but you are better off starting your own thread explaining your situation. That way people can advise you directly and your posts don't get lost in other peoples threads.


----------

